# What can I take for allergies wile Breastfeeding?



## adoremybabe (Jun 8, 2006)

I have bad seasonal allergies right now and I am sick of living through without any help. Are there any breastfeeding safe meds on the market that I can take to help alleviate my symptoms?


----------



## LacieD (Feb 21, 2005)

Claritin is AAP approved, and I've been using it with no adverse effects on my supply. Here's a list from Kellymom - http://www.kellymom.com/health/meds/...antihistamines


----------



## Mommoo (Jun 26, 2008)

When I moved to this new town suddenly I had seasonal allergies! It was awful, so I definitely empathize! Boiron's homeopathic allergy formula "Sabadil" worked wonders for me.


----------



## Mamato3wild ponnie (Jan 6, 2007)

Be careful taking OTC meds for allergies as any type of meds that dry up nasal secretions can and will dry up your milk. I've always recommended saline nasal spray, and any homeopathic remedies. Drink lots of water and get plenty of rest.


----------



## DiannaK (Jul 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LacieD* 
Claritin is AAP approved, and I've been using it with no adverse effects on my supply. Here's a list from Kellymom - http://www.kellymom.com/health/meds/...antihistamines

thank goodness! I've been itching ... face, nose, mouth,etc with these fall allergies, so it's time to take something. Thanks for posting this question, since I was about ready to come and ask myself!


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommoo* 
When I moved to this new town suddenly I had seasonal allergies! It was awful, so I definitely empathize! Boiron's homeopathic allergy formula "Sabadil" worked wonders for me.

I use these and they don't work great, but they relieve the worst of it.


----------



## Bkwyrm (Apr 18, 2005)

I had good luck with Benadryl, though the sleepiness was annoying. My allergist eventually put me on Rhinocort, which is a nasal spray that's safe for breastfeeding moms. Since I can't use a Neti pot successfully, the allergist also recommended I start using the NeilMed sinus cleanse system, and that's been terrific in helping with both nasal and sinus congestion. I picked it up at CVS, but it's also available at Walgreens.


----------



## LegalScrapper (Aug 21, 2008)

The antihistimine in most allergy meds can dry up or reduce your bm output - so be careful.

I used the nasal spray - nasonex - while DD was small. When she was 6 months I did go back on claritin and was fine.

This time I'm going to be giving birth right during fall allergy season. I'll switch from my claritin (taking now) to nasonex when I deliver and use the Neti Pot too. The Neti pot (you can google it) is perfectly safe and works wonders.


----------

